# Medical for Dubai work visa



## Sunny2015 (Jan 25, 2015)

I live in India and i am planning to move to Dubai. I have end stage renal failure and I am on dialysis 3 times a week. I am HCv positive. Under this circumstance wanted to check if I can get jobs in Dubai also would I get work visa keeping in mind my medical condition. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know about your kidney situation but I just had a work medical done and I was required to be HCv negative. That is the same as Hepatitis C negative. If you have Hep C, you can't work here.


----------



## Sunny2015 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Val I though Hep C is no longer a criteria. Has that changed recently?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Sunny2015 said:


> Hi Val I though Hep C is no longer a criteria. Has that changed recently?


Authorities are not meant to check for Hep C anymore as part of health screening. As this was checked for Val_TX though it speaks volumes about what can happen on an individual case basis here. 

I would think you will struggle getting health insurance more than anything else? Insurers aren't interested in covering a lot of pre-existing conditions, you'd also need an understanding employer to get time off for your treatment? You make no mention of what it is you do career wise, if you're highly in demand in a niche market you 'might' get an offer, but I honestly think you'll struggle.

What is your long term plan for treatment? If its transplant etc you need to look very carefully into that here, especially with regards to the insurance. Many people end up with massive medical bills which they simply can't pay. 

Good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think WSD has summed the situation up very well. This is not a place to be with a condition such as yours. It's hugely unlikely you would be able to get medical cover and, from what I recall, there are not too many dialysis centers here and, God forbid, if anything major happened, you could find yourself in a really horrible situation that may not just affect you financially but also may prove to be dangerous to your wellbeing. I'm sorry not to be more positive, but I really think you should stay put.


----------



## Sunny2015 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for the honest opinions. Trying to get as much information possible before I take any decisions to move. Looks like it might not be wise to make the move.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

As the rules for medical screening has changed, do they consider old tb as unfit? I came to know that they stopped the policy to deport the people with old tb scars because it was an outdated rule.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Asimfrombombay said:


> As the rules for medical screening has changed, do they consider old tb as unfit? I came to know that they stopped the policy to deport the people with old tb scars because it was an outdated rule.


I read an article in 7 Days this week where a government official took a bribe to issue a medical clearance certificate to someone with a scar. So it may be that the rule still stands.


----------

